# ALTQ with igb not working



## aturriff (Sep 27, 2010)

I am trying to get ALTQ traffic shaping to work using an igb interface. The queues show up fine in `pfctl -s queue` but checking on usage, nothing is ever placed into them. 

According to the thread starting here, this should work. 

Unfortunately, I have no reference for when this broke, as this is a recent installation (starting at 8.0, and I only had time to look at traffic shaping after upgrading to 8.1).


----------



## aturriff (Sep 28, 2010)

Problem solved - it was user error. Warning to the unwary (like me): ALTQ queues do not seem to work when using (interface) syntax as source or destination IP address in pass rules. That is to say, 
	
	



```
pass in on $ext_if proto tcp from any to ($ext_if) port ssh queue( ssh_bulk, ssh_login ) modulate state
```
 does not work, 
	
	



```
pass in on $ext_if proto tcp from any to any port ssh queue( ssh_bulk, ssh_login ) modulate state
```
 does. And here I thought queueing was processed after network address translation, redirection, etc.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know about *(interface}* not working, but *interface* does. In other words, 


```
pass in on $ext_if proto tcp from any to $ext_if port ssh queue( ssh_bulk, ssh_login ) keep state
```

should work. (Note that 'modulate state' is really only for _outbound_ tcp connections.)

I have numerous rules like these with working queues


```
pass in on $ext_if from any to $ext_if ....
pass out on $ext_if from $ext_if to any ....
```

This is not on an igb(4) NIC, mind you, but I don't see why that would matter for basic pf.conf syntax.


----------



## aturriff (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I have a few rough edges like that in that file. Not enough time to mess with my personal setup, and too many projects. That said, I am reluctant to use the straight interface without parentheses, as this is a NAT router sitting on a Comcast cable link. I don't like the thought of reloading PF every time the address changes (and my wife yelling at me about the broken internet connection).


----------



## aturriff (Sep 28, 2010)

On a side note, when I say "does not work," I mean that the syntax parses fine - but nothing shows up in the queues.


----------

